# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  Eski Türkçe

## ceydaaa

Eski Türkçe, Türk yazı dilinin ilk devresidir. Bu devirde Türk dilinin şive, lehçe gibi dallara ayrılmadığı kabul edilir. Bu devir, Göktürkler, Uygurlar ve Karahanlılar devrinin bir bölümü (13. yüzyıla kadar) olmak üzere yaklaşık sekiz asırlık dönemi kapsar; 8'inci yüzyıldan 13'üncü yüzyıla kadarki dönemdir.

----------

